# A Man and His Dog



## bulldurham (Jan 21, 2017)




----------



## ZombiesniperJr (Jan 21, 2017)

Nice shot!


----------



## tirediron (Jan 21, 2017)

GREAT expressions!


----------



## otherprof (Jan 21, 2017)

bulldurham said:


> View attachment 133684


Great shot!


----------



## zombiesniper (Jan 21, 2017)

You perfectly captured a great moment.


----------



## Dean_Gretsch (Jan 22, 2017)

Being a dog owner, I can honestly say I love this one. Great timing!


----------



## carlos71786 (Jan 23, 2017)

Nice shot, and the dog's expression made me laugh.


----------



## jaharris1001 (Jan 28, 2017)

a wonderful connection between the two here !!! I'm a dog LOVER and I really like what you've captured here ,, love the dogs expression and you can tell the gentleman loves his dog,, very nice and it works really well in BW


----------



## jcdeboever (Jan 28, 2017)

Excellent


----------



## smoke665 (Jan 28, 2017)

As a dog lover, I'd say you captured the essence of the relationship between humans and dogs.


----------



## hokies2379 (Jan 28, 2017)

This has been nominated for POTM

January 2017 Photo of the Month Nominations


----------



## bulldurham (Jan 28, 2017)

Thanks, Hokies.


----------



## tpuma (Jan 30, 2017)

Love this.


----------



## Hermes1 (Jan 30, 2017)

Very nice photograph.


----------



## TME (Feb 4, 2017)

What a great shot. This picture captures so much emotion on both sides .


----------



## The Barbarian (Feb 13, 2017)

I don't come here often enough.    I have never seen a better shot of the relationship between a man and a dog.   Even setting aside the masterful control of tones in this one, the subject and composition would carry it anyway.


----------



## gnagel (Feb 22, 2017)

Very nicely done...this picture tells a story and make the viewer look twice.

Glenn


----------



## Peeb (Feb 22, 2017)

Winner!


----------

